# نظام الإطفاء الجديد فاير تريس Fire trace



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود أن أطرح معكم موضوعا حول نظام حريق جديد وبسيط وسهل الاستخدام, يدعى Fire trace

وهو أمريكي المنشأ , النظام عبارة عن اسطوانة مملوءة بمادة إطفاء مع أنابيب شعرية حساسة للحريق.

هذه الأنابيب موضعة تحت ضغط معين, وعند حدوث حريق تنحسس , وتخرج المادة منها لتطفئ الحريق.

غالبا ما يكون هذا النظام موضعي الاستخدام , يعني يوضع في المكان المراد حمايته فقط, مثل رف مكتبة أو خزنة مهمة أو لوحات كهربائية أو أي شيء له أهمية خاصة.










​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ملف فيديو يوضح استخدام النظام في لوحات توربية هوائية

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlvVaDBedpc&feature=relmfu


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

مبدأ عمل النظام

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_kiQAfS3I4


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Firetrace is the world leader in providing cabinet and machine level fire protection for high value and/or mission critical machinery and equipment. Firetrace works by automatically detecting and suppressing a fire where it begins, ensuring a small fire cannot grow into a big problem. Like the fires it suppresses, the Firetrace system is small, providing cost effective fire suppression right at the areas that need it most.
Firetrace also is a provider of whole-room, total flooding clean agent fire suppression systems for protection of larger enclosures and environments such as server rooms.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

All Firetrace Systems utilize the proprietary red Firetrace Detection Tubing (FDT) as a Linear Heat and Flame Detector. These systems may be arranged as either "Direct Release" or "Indirect Release", depending on the type of enclosure or fire hazard.Direct and Indirect Systems are available in Low and High-Pressure functionality; which will be determined by the fire suppression agent selected for your application.







​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO96n0DnS7I&feature=related


----------



## gaber osman (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اللة يعطيك العافية موضوع جديد ومفيد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> اللة يعطيك العافية موضوع جديد ومفيد



الله يعافيك

هلا بالحبيب


----------



## محمد العطفي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس وبجد موضوع اكثر من رائع 
وانا لا ادري ان كان النظام الي حضرتك بتتكلم عنه هو نفسه النظام الذي ركبته عندنا في مشروع للوحات كهربية وكان اسمه fire searcher الله اعلم ولكن اعتقد ان النظرية واحدة لاني قمت بتركيبه داخل لوحة تحكم كانت من احد الاشياء التي كانت موصي بها من قبل الدفاع المدني .


----------



## محمد العطفي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ولكني مع البحث المستمر لم اجده في كود nfpa هل حضرتك ممكن تفيدنا بمكان وجوده في الاكواد الخاصة بالحريق 
وجزاك الله خيرا فلقد عهدنا عنك كل خير ومعلوماتك كلها رائعة .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس وبجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
> وانا لا ادري ان كان النظام الي حضرتك بتتكلم عنه هو نفسه النظام الذي ركبته عندنا في مشروع للوحات كهربية وكان اسمه fire searcher الله اعلم ولكن اعتقد ان النظرية واحدة لاني قمت بتركيبه داخل لوحة تحكم كانت من احد الاشياء التي كانت موصي بها من قبل الدفاع المدني .



وخيرا جزاكم أخي العزيز


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> ولكني مع البحث المستمر لم اجده في كود nfpa هل حضرتك ممكن تفيدنا بمكان وجوده في الاكواد الخاصة بالحريق
> وجزاك الله خيرا فلقد عهدنا عنك كل خير ومعلوماتك كلها رائعة .



والله يا صديقي لا أعلم لها كودا ^_^


----------



## aati badri (27 نوفمبر 2012)

وجزاك الله خيرا فلقد عهدنا عنك كل خير ومعلوماتك كلها رائعة .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> وجزاك الله خيرا فلقد عهدنا عنك كل خير ومعلوماتك كلها رائعة .



:84:


----------



## nofal (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (28 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس رياض
شكراً لهذه الملفات القيمة
شركة المقاولون العرب في مصر 
قامت منذ سنوات بتنفيذ هذه الطريقة 
في مشروع أبرج المالية في غرف المعدات 
وسأحاول تحميل الملف 
وكما ذكر المهندس "العطفي"
فالحمد لله الفكرة موجودة والطريقة منفذة
وهذا بالطبع يسعدك ولايقلل من قيمة المعلومات التي قدمت وشكراً مرة أخرى​


----------



## aati badri (28 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> ولكني مع البحث المستمر لم اجده في كود nfpa هل حضرتك ممكن تفيدنا بمكان وجوده في الاكواد الخاصة بالحريق
> وجزاك الله خيرا فلقد عهدنا عنك كل خير ومعلوماتك كلها رائعة .



فعلا وكماذكر الاصدقاء ان النظام ليس جديد في المنطقة العربية وموجود في السعودية حيث نقيم
وهو عبارة عن نظام تشغيل للطفايات الاتوماتيكية وليس نظام اطفاء 
بمعنى يمكن تركيبه على معظم انواع الطفايات البودرة وثاني اكسيد الكربون والهالونات والبدائل
ومعتمد من ul,nfpa,fm,ulc,ceوالعشرات غيرها
وقد اخذ اسمه من اسم الشركة المصنعة
مرة اخرى شكري للحبيب رياض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجزيكم الخير جميع :84:

المشكلة كانت بكلمة جديد :8: سامحونا عليها :56:​


----------



## aati badri (28 نوفمبر 2012)

riyadh1 قال:


> الله يجزيكم الخير جميع :84:
> 
> المشكلة كانت بكلمة جديد :8: سامحونا عليها :56:​



ولااااااااا يهمك
وااااااااثقين منك


هدايا

Firetrace: - Home

http://www.chinawind.org.cn/czs/uploadpdf/2029_Chinese.pdf
Firetrace: - Home


----------



## eng_alex (28 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جديد لو ممكن اى اكواد عنه وطرق الحسابات المختلفة من حيث الضغط المطلوب وكمية المادة المثاومة للحريق واطوال المواسير واقطارها وتظام التحكم ..... شكراا


----------

